# Analogsollwert von einem Sensor auf 2 Umrichter gleichzeitig möglich?



## Xplosion (4 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

kann ich mit einem Laserabstandsmesser, der mir ein 0-10V Signal ausgibt, auf zwei Frequenzumrichter gleichzeitig oder muß ich eine Trennung vornehmen?

Ich müßte zwei Wickler mit dem Signal versorgen, deshalb meine Frage.
Ansonsten müßte ich das über ein Logo AM2 AQ machen.

Wäre nicht schlimm, da ich eh eine Logo verbaut habe, aber wenns nicht notwendig ist, würde ich es lassen.

Es betrifft zwei Lenze 8200er FU´s. Oder könnte ich einem FU das Sollwertsignal geben und über BUS oder ähnliches den anderen das gleiche Signal übertragen?

Folgenden Aufbau habe ich:

2 Kabelaufwickler,

jeder bekommt einen 8200er Lenze FU und wird folgendermaßen gesteuert:

Liniengeschwindigkeit als Sollwertsignal
Laserabstandssensor = Tänzerausregelung

Beide Signale müßten jeweils auf beide Umrichter über AIN1 u. AIN2


----------



## plc_typ (14 Juli 2011)

Das sollte kein Problem sein, wenn du ein Spannungssignal hast (0...10V)
gehst du Parallel auf die Umrichter, bei einem Strom Signal (0...20mA/ 4...20mA) 
in Reihe. Die Frage ist, welches Signal gibt der Sensor und können die Umrichter 
dieses Signal verwenden.


Gruß Florian


----------



## thomass5 (14 Juli 2011)

plc_typ schrieb:


> Das sollte kein Problem sein, wenn du ein Spannungssignal hast (0...10V)
> gehst du Parallel auf die Umrichter, bei einem Strom Signal (0...20mA/ 4...20mA)
> in Reihe. Die Frage ist, welches Signal gibt der Sensor und können die Umrichter
> dieses Signal verwenden.
> ...





			
				Xplosion 	 schrieb:
			
		

> Analogsollwert von einem Sensor auf 2 Umrichter gleichzeitig möglich?
> Hallo,
> 
> kann ich mit einem Laserabstandsmesser, der mir ein 0-10V Signal ausgibt, auf zwei Frequenzumrichter gleichzeitig oder muß ich eine Trennung vornehmen?
> ...



Also Parallel sollte bei einem Spannungssignal funktionieren. Ich würde aber die Lösung mit der LOGO bevorzugen, da sind dann gegenseitige Beeinflussungen im Fehlerfall unwarscheinlicher und wenn es nötig wird, kannst du das analoge Signal noch einzeln vorverarbeiten.

Thomas


----------



## Xplosion (14 Juli 2011)

Ich war mir etwas unsicher und hab deshalb folgendes gemacht:

Analogeingang vom 1. Umrichter intern auf Analogausgang verschaltet und über den Analogausgang des ersten Umrichters bin ich auf den Analogeingang des zweiten Umrichters.

Aber jetzt weiß ich, dass ich es auch jederzeit umklemmen könnte.


----------



## mazoellner (14 Juli 2011)

Bei der Verschaltung über einen Umrichter wäre ich Vorsichtig. Ich denke, das das Signal Intern Digitalisiert wird und dann wieder ein Analogsignal für den Ausgang generiert wird.
Bedeutet das man eine Verzögerung hat, bis das Signal am zweiten FU ankommt und einen Genauigkeitsverlust hat man natürlich auch noch.

Gruß


----------



## Mr.Spok (15 Juli 2011)

Es gibt auch Trennverstärker die das Ausgangssignal 2-fach und potentialgetrennt zur Verfügung stellen. z.B. der *VariTrans A 20300* von *Knick*.

mfG Jan


----------

